
Alex Payne — In Which I'm Not Alone - twampss
http://al3x.net/2009/12/16/in-which-im-not-alone.html
======
akl
hn link for original post on his blog he's referring to:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=860913>

hn link for sfweekly article he's talking about:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=998554>

~~~
dotBen
It's worth noting that Benjamin Wachs (main author of the SFWeekly piece) is
pretty right-wing, even for the somewhat conservative SFWeekly.

Nothing wrong with that, but a lot of what he is talking about is simply a
promotion of less left-leaning government style.

------
Raphael
So you're unalone?

~~~
unalone
"Not alone" is the semantically correct way to say it, but I suppose you're
technically right.

